# Will plants grow in aragonite?



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

I want to set up a cichlid tank with plants in it. Probably Vals, Spiral Crypts, etc. Has anyone successfully grown plants in a tank with aragonite as the substrate? 

If so, what plants? 

Thanks


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I heard swords will grow in pure calcium carbonate. Why not aragonite?


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> I heard swords will grow in pure calcium carbonate. Why not aragonite?


Thanks for the reply Mr. B.

Actually, aragonite is a naturally occurring form of calcium carbonate. Does that mean that very few other plants will be able to grow in it? I hope not. I was really counting on some nice plants along the lines of vals and tall crypts.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Vals and common crypts are renowned for their ability to tolerate very hard water. In fact, I believe they are some of the best hard water plants. I see no problem with this.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I have grown many plants in aragonite.

I used to have a planted tank with Africans in it and my substrate was aragonite. My experience was that it performed just like any other substrate.

Just fertilize macros and micros, then use Excel or injected CO2. I used Excel at first because I was afraid to lower the pH on my africans thinking it would cause them problems. Then later I added CO2 injection and the africans did just fine as always, they bred in there and kept their color. My water was hard so there might be a few plants that won't grow in those conditions but must plants will groe well.

Bill


----------

